# PS3 hacked....



## Ranbay (Aug 19, 2010)

> "The first PS3 modchip has arrived and PSX-SCENE is the FIRST site to CONFIRM it is 100% REAL!!!
> 
> I have been in contact directly with the manufacturer and can confirm some things you have all been asking about...
> 
> ...



Not read it all yet, but could be good news


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 19, 2010)

Meh.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.ozmodchips.com/ps-jailbreak-worlds-first-ps3-modchip-plug-and-play-p-68.html

looks real from all i have seen today !


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, I think it is.

However, there's not many games I'm actively looking forward to playing at all, just odd ones here and there... so I can't really see the point of fucking around with the machine in order to get a load of copies I'll never play.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 19, 2010)

yeah, im more into the homebrew side and if the online stuff can be ripped to play, as thats the stuff that cost loads... 

loving the Jtag on the 360 as it's just download and move onto HDD now


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 20, 2010)

There's loads of rumours floating about today that it's a con... People don't like this:



> If you pay via credit card, you credit card will be charged within 24 hours of placing the order. NOT when the order ships



Also, it may apparently bork the online play. Supposedly, the demo vids are on a Dev PS3 (different menus), meaning it might not work as promised on the consumer ones.

All rumours, naturally.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 20, 2010)

Nah, looks totally legit to me.

Will get one - or one of the inevitable clones - for sure .


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 20, 2010)

Like I said, just discussions from some sites...

£90 for something a firmware update may well break... I'll pass. I can afford to buy the games anyway.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 20, 2010)

It's on BBC site, so must be pretty legit.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 20, 2010)

defo legit and i should have one soon, will be taking the PS3 offline to use this anyway.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 21, 2010)

not where im getting mine, but they are going on sale now in some places

http://www.foxchip.com/playstation-3-puce-ps3-c-109_223.html


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 21, 2010)

http://www.maxconsole.net/content.p...-to-buy-the-original-for-support-and-warranty


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 22, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.maxconsole.net/content.p...-to-buy-the-original-for-support-and-warranty


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 23, 2010)

Digital Foundry:



> Bearing in mind that PSJailbreak is retailing for upwards of $130, there's a very strong possibility that this may well be the most expensive and short-lived hack ever made, and factoring in the simplicity of the hardware, the very high price seems almost reminiscent of a smash-and-grab raid on users intent on piracy no matter what the cost. The makers of PSJailbreak are charging so high a price because the window of opportunity in terms of exclusivity and the longevity of the hack itself is potentially very small.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 23, 2010)

the games are coming up on newsgroups now.. 

first one is VIKING 4.07gb


the price is high as they know it will be cloned in a matter of days... if not already. 

this will more than likley get patched with the next firmware update so i keeping mine offline now.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 23, 2010)

Let's hope the patches are included in that release. Otherwise, the ending'll be really disappointing.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 23, 2010)

mine should be here tuesday... £80 or there abouts i have been told... but if i hang on a week or so should be about £30...

confirmed you can bang in a external USB drive with the games on now... so thats handy


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 23, 2010)

http://x3jailbreak.com/


----------



## Scaggs (Aug 24, 2010)

subscribing to thread..


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 27, 2010)

http://psx-scene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65082


----------



## diabolus (Aug 27, 2010)

"Online Australian retailer Quantronics has been ordered by the Federal Court of Australia, Victoria District Registry on the 26 August 2010 to halt PS JailBreak PS3 modchip sales and distribution."

Read more: http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/so...quantronics-ps-jailbreak-sales/#ixzz0xpCAhThu


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## bmd (Sep 1, 2010)

Open source PSJailbreak released


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.ps3key.com/


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 2, 2010)

theres lots of talk of this running from a PSP now...

how fucking mental would it be if you could crack the PS3 with a PSP


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 2, 2010)

Now, £25 see that's a whole lot better.

Wonder how the people who paid £90 for the first one are feeling...?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 2, 2010)

they all got refunds... well most becuase they didnt ship....

mine was on a promise and never came, so had not paid for it anyway 

hope the PSP hack goes up today/tomorrow so i can play on the weekend, got hard drives ready to fill and games downloaded already !!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 2, 2010)

I had a look last week. There's nothing available to download that I want that I've not already got. For the moment.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 3, 2010)

https://spreadsheets.google.com/lv?key=tqjzdwQGOhsHl_KH0KiEC3w&toomany=true


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2010)

PSP version should be out today/tomorrow


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2010)

Told ya


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 7, 2010)

http://www.techradar.com/news/gaming/ps3-fixes-jailbreak-problem-with-3-42-firmware-update-714857

which is why i took mine offline last week... lol


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2010)

i can get the PS3Break for £30 in stock in the UK if anyone is after one.... 

clones will be cheaper in the next week or so


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 13, 2010)

My machine's been firmware updated.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2010)

took mine offline, and have 70 odd games on a 1TB HDD ready to test tomorrow when it gets here


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Scaggs (Sep 14, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> took mine offline, and have 70 odd games on a 1TB HDD ready to test tomorrow when it gets here


 
Did it arrive? Is it working?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah it's here, playing with it now... easy to install and use.. got 90 games now.. so just testing them all

there is NTFS support in the new backup manger when it comes out next day or so


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2010)

Got any favourites, yet?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 16, 2010)

stickin PSN stuff on now, pixle junk monsters is ace, but i had that anyways... never used the PS3 for many games, mostly blu-ray and arcade downloads... 

i have 3 games here i have never even played, MGS and MAG..... 

i doubt i will play it much now it's hacked either, but i get a buzz from doing it all.... lol 

my Wii has almost 400 games hooked up to it.... and i never play that..


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2010)

MGS is ace. I found that one really fun and involving.

MAG is online only, so that could be an issue. Just bought that yesterday, as it goes...

Tbh, I've got about 50 odd games that I barely play. Housemate does, but for me, the PS3 is mostly a media player.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 16, 2010)

just looking forward to the homebrew stuff that comes out to be honest


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 8, 2010)

Bump.

Hacked PS3s springing up on ebay now lol.  What's the story regarding going online with one?


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 8, 2010)

DP


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 9, 2010)

sumimasen said:


> Bump.
> 
> Hacked PS3s springing up on ebay now lol.  What's the story regarding going online with one?


 
You don't (I don't think).

I've not bought one of the USB dongles yet, until it's clear which is upgradable and supported etc. There's a fella near me selling them for £35 - he's modded my Wii and 360 in the past - and while £35 isn't no outlay I'd rather wait.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 12, 2010)

you need the minums thats the best one.

you just flash the new fimrware in the PC as you need to, got a spare for £17 if you want it. 








And there is no online as yet, but more and more homebrew coming daily, have about 240 games now over 2TB worth


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 12, 2010)

But can you go online with a legit game?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 12, 2010)

no as you need to have firmware 3.50 and that wont let you boot the hacked stuff....

online is shit anyway with the PS3


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 12, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> online is shit anyway with the PS3


 
Drivel.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 12, 2010)

Can sombody educate me please.... what does this hack thing allow you to do?? And what the hell is firmware?

thanx


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 12, 2010)

hack = play pirate games and home brew games.  

Firmware = updates to the systems OS which allows it to include (or more recently remove) features and plug security holes.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 12, 2010)

Whats a homebrew game?

cheers


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 13, 2010)

Something usually a game cooked up by home programmers and small firms which isn't on general release often given away for free.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 13, 2010)

Homebrew is not just games, it's appz aslo, so you can do alot more than just games with it...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 14, 2010)

would that be the USUALLY part in my sentence Bob?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 14, 2010)

nope


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Ranbay (Oct 14, 2010)

yes


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 14, 2010)

well he did say 'usually' bob, tbf.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 14, 2010)

really?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 15, 2010)

no...


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 15, 2010)

no...


----------



## no-no (Oct 15, 2010)

No online play is a deal breaker for me, might be worth picking up a 2nd hand ps3 and running the pirate games on that.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 15, 2010)

Most of the people who've got this that I've spoken to seem more interested in saying "I've got 500 PS3 games" than in actually playing them.


----------



## southside (Oct 15, 2010)

My mate had his xbox360 done, I remember him boasting about his stack of pirated games he was playing a week later he go banned from xbox live so maybe the same fate awaits ps3 owners when SONY get to hear about it.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah if and when they hear about...


----------



## bmd (Oct 15, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah if and when they hear about...


 
I thought they'd blocked it with an update? 



> The free ride is over - at least for now. Yesterday's US release of Medal of Honor confirms that Sony has nullified the piracy-enabling PSJailbreak by locking the code to the new 3.42 firmware. While "backups" of the game are now circulating the internet, the game is completely unplayable with the hack as is.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 15, 2010)

It was a joke... 

the new MOH game forces and update when you try and play it.

and it's also the reason GT5 is delayed they need to stick 3.50 FW on the game... lol


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 16, 2010)

one of the reasons the main being that they missed their production window and so couldn't ship their units...


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 16, 2010)

yeah?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 16, 2010)

no.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 16, 2010)

Safe


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 16, 2010)

gaol.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 16, 2010)

new SNES9x v4.3.6 Released

Quote:
* There’s now a 720p build and a 480p one.
* Savestates implemented; press R3 + R2 to save, and R3 + L2 to load a savestate.
* Settings screen implemented.
* Some performance improvements noticeable due to switch to more recent SDK.
* Made preliminary steps to sort out the PAL problems.
* Totally rewritten controller/input code.
* ‘Quit ROM’ shortcut changed to R3+L3.
* Changed SoundInputRate from 31942 to 31960.
* Multitap support. Start a ROM with the Triangle button inside the ROM browser menu.
* Many bug fixes and usability improvements.


----------



## bmd (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm selling my PS3. I can download BluRay films and the exclusives just don't make me want one although I might pick another up when Uncharted 3 is released.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't understand


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 30, 2010)

there will be a firmware update that will let you hack the PS3 without a Jailbreak USB stick, so no hardware, just install from a standard USB stick and hack your PS3 wide open


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.geohot.com/


----------

